# IF YOU NEED IT, I GOT IT!



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking to clear out. Most if not ALL knockoffs are new. Here's the catch.. Most dont have complete sets so here they are waiting for you!:thumbsup:
Ive got chips that range from luxor,roadster,roadstar, chevy, ect.. I even have old stock of NEW Roadster/Roadstar Knockoffs! Need Dayton? Got them too..
*RIGHT NOW IM TAKING A LIST FROM EVERYONE SO THAT I DO NOT HAVE TO MAKE MULTIPLE TRIPS TO MY SECRET STORAGE
IF YOU SEE SOMETHING YOU NEED OR WOULD LIKE, JUST ASK.
PLZ PLZ PLZ SEND A PIC OF WHAT YOU NEED IF YOU CAN.. 
:thumbsup:


































































































THIS IS JUST SCRATCHING THE SURFACE.. IF THE DEMAND IS THERE, IM HERE. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED AND ILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT I CAN DO ON PRICES. THANKS:thumbsup:*


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fuck me,the mother load!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

holy hell,we knew you had allot.But dam!!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Pmed!


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow!!! Just sent PM


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

how much for the 2 wing with the chevy emblems shipped to 92225


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

do ya have any random 8 sided china domes?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

any Zenith stuff?


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

Any gold hex with chip insert, r & l?? Also any blk n gold chips??


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

How much for the gold 3blade , 1 right 1 left....and are they dayton?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Dayton chips????


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

In the process of PMing everyone now


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

PM me price on the gold three ways


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

pm'd


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

PM'd


----------



## 7garcia7 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Looking to clear out. Most if not ALL knockoffs are new. Here's the catch.. Most dont have complete sets so here they are waiting for you!:thumbsup:
> Ive got chips that range from luxor,roadster,roadstar, chevy, ect.. I even have old stock of NEW Roadster/Roadstar Knockoffs! Need Dayton? Got them too..
> *RIGHT NOW IM TAKING A LIST FROM EVERYONE SO THAT I DO NOT HAVE TO MAKE MULTIPLE TRIPS TO MY SECRET STORAGE
> IF YOU SEE SOMETHING YOU NEED OR WOULD LIKE, JUST ASK.
> ...


How much for the 2 wing zenith knock offs??? Pm.. Thanks.. Chrome or gold...


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I need some nock off call me 8184425267


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

son of a beeeaaach! thats a secret stash alright!


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for your interest everyone. I still have some messages to get to but thought id update everyone. Today I went out and spent a couple of hours looking through some of it. Unfortunately there is just to much for me to go through it all off the bat. So what I've done is bring all my CHROME DAYTON k/os and Dayton accessories home ONLY. Once this moves out I will gradually get to the rest. I will update what has been sold and what I have left as it starts moving out.. Pics of what I have will be up shortly.. Thanks


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Do u got n e sets of gold Dayton knock offs? N do u have all 4 red Dayton chips? Let me know thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

:dunno: chips


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

*HERE'S WHAT I BROUGHT HOME WITH ME*

Here's what I brought home..* I BROUGHT THE CHROME DAYTON K/OS AND CHIPS *(besides the chevy bowtie chips) for now. Once these are gone or start moving, I will gradually get to the gold Dayton k/os and eventually everything else that is not Dayton. *Please do not ask about gold products or any other brand until I say they are available. *Here is a list of what I have on me. I have porcelain as well as plastic chips but most do not have complete sets. Here is the list as well as some pics. *ALL K/OS ARE NEW.* If you see something you like or have a question about, *please PM me as for that's where I am most of the time. *Thanks guys.









-James:thumbsup:

*DAYTON 3S CUT FOR CHIPS---THIS IS THE ONLY COMPLETE SET I HAVE!*
*DAYTON 3S FLUTED---(3) RIGHT SIDES AND (1) LEFT SIDE*
*DAYTON SHARK FIN---LEFT SIDE*
*DAYTON 3--SMOOTH TOP*
*ALL CHIPS IN THE PIC*
*













































*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

James pm sent


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

Ant63ss said:


> PM me price on the gold three ways


:wave:

You miss your old set?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

ill wait till the recessed caps come up i just need chinas though..


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Im looking for Roadstars acc's


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Gold, Red, and a new set of Dayton Porcelain chips sold.. 
Sale pending on the Red Cadillac chips..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

If those are the only Dayton 3 bars you have then cancel those off my list. I still need everything else we talked about so hit me up either way if you have the hexes or not and I can get payment to you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Those powder blue dayton eagles are very hard to find.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

84regal said:


> Do u got n e sets of gold Dayton knock offs? N do u have all 4 red Dayton chips? Let me know thanks


PM sent



lone star said:


> Those powder blue dayton eagles are very hard to find.


Yes they are. These are probably the only ones I remember getting back in the day. I have since tried to find the other two but no luck.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

3 prong smooth top is SOLD. Will be out in the morning for you along with your chips. Thanks Victor :thumbsup:


-James


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> Pmed!


Your Chips are on the way:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

As of today this is what I have left. Please Pm me for prices shipped. The 8ball chips are $13 Shipped. 
The 3 gold w/flags, green with flags, and green with eagles (in the pic below) are sets that I'm trying to complete. PM me if you have them. Thanks.

-James




























*New Price on this New set (2L 2R) of Dayton 3s W/Chip insert. $250 + Shipping. PM me for details. 









*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

*New Price on this New set (2L 2R) of Dayton 3s W/Chip insert. $250 + Shipping. PM me for details. *


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

how much for the 2prong gold Roadster kos.an do you got all for.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

$58 each k/o for whoever buys all 5 that don't have a matching set, plus shipping. That's all the fluted 3s and the 2 bar shark fin. Again, this price is for whoever buys ALL FIVE ONLY. If there is no interest in them by Friday I'll be taking them back to the stash. PM me for details.


----------



## wez (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm interested in any full sets of 2 bars when you get a chance.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Here's what I brought home..* I BROUGHT THE CHROME DAYTON K/OS AND CHIPS *(besides the chevy bowtie chips) for now. Once these are gone or start moving, I will gradually get to the gold Dayton k/os and eventually everything else that is not Dayton. *Please do not ask about gold products or any other brand until I say they are available. *Here is a list of what I have on me. I have porcelain as well as plastic chips but most do not have complete sets. Here is the list as well as some pics. *ALL K/OS ARE NEW.* If you see something you like or have a question about, *please PM me as for that's where I am most of the time. *Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have blue caddy chips?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

fool2 said:


> do you have blue caddy chips?


No sorry. What you see is all I have.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> As of today this is what I have left. Please Pm me for prices shipped. The 8ball chips are $13 Shipped.
> The 3 gold w/flags, green with flags, and green with eagles (in the pic below) are sets that I'm trying to complete. PM me if you have them. Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Do you have a Gold 2 bar swept right side?


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey homie I want those 5 caddy chips My work schedule has me all messed up I might just have 2 have u ship em We're planning on going up again this weekend but gotta c how that goes u kno. Let me kno how u wanna do this N I also need a full set if Dayton knock offs in gold wit the inserts to take the caddy chips. When u get 2 them k thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the fast shipping


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone have an extra gold porcelain chip with flags in the pic? 










*Still have these Dayton 3s W/Chip insert. $250 + Shipping. PM me for details. 








*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Pm sent, Let me know


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

binky79 said:


> Do you have a Gold 2 bar swept right side?


???


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

ANY 3 WING SUPER SWEPT ZENITH KNOCK OFFS?:dunno:


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Do u still have the 3 wing smooth?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry guys I had a guy from Denver come up and look at everything i had in gold and he took it all at top dollar as well as all my china, and roadster/roadstar collection. Let's say today was a good day. Anyway, All the chrome Dayton stuff that is listed on here is still available because it was here at my house at the time we went to check the stash out. So here's a deal for everyone. I'm taking a loss on each knockoff as it is but I need to get rid of what I have. I'm firm on this price so please don't ask if I'd go any lower. $50 each k/o plus shipping but please verify with me how you would like them shipped ( priority or standard) so I can get a qoute for you asap. Thanks for understanding my situation as for I don't have much time on my hands since work has picked back up.

-James


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Chips are also still available. I'll take an updated pic tomorrow.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Sorry guys I had a guy from Denver come up and look at everything i had in gold and he took it all at top dollar as well as all my china, and roadster/roadstar collection. Let's say today was a good day. Anyway, All the chrome Dayton stuff that is listed on here is still available because it was here at my house at the time we went to check the stash out. So here's a deal for everyone. I'm taking a loss on each knockoff as it is but I need to get rid of what I have. I'm firm on this price so please don't ask if I'd go any lower. $50 each k/o plus shipping but please verify with me how you would like them shipped ( priority or standard) so I can get a qoute for you asap. Thanks for understanding my situation as for I don't have much time on my hands since work has picked back up.
> 
> -James



wtf?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

EBAY said:


> wtf?


Sorry bro. Alot of people are probably going to be upset and I apologize. He offered $165 ea gold k/o and wanted it all or nothing. I couldn't say no especially when he was willing to wipe me out all at once. Again I apologize to everyone who was waiting on me but you have to see it from my view too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

So everything that is pictured is still avail but everything u said u had w.o pics is gone?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Thats messed up, I was waiting on you for payment info since you started this topic. It is what it is though. Make that $$$


----------



## ULTIMATE GLAMOUR (Jun 15, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR GREEN FLAGS


----------



## ULTIMATE GLAMOUR (Jun 15, 2006)

I NEED FOUR


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

What's the ticket on 4 two wing gold knock offs?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Everything has been sold except a few misc chrome knockoffs and chips


----------



## PHAT CHUY (Nov 6, 2009)

post pic. of what you have left.......


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

PHAT CHUY said:


> post pic. of what you have left.......






I second the motion


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

I'll take that 1 dark red with black eagle metal roadster chip off your hands, let me know $


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

lowridincalivato said:


> I'll take that 1 dark red with black eagle metal roadster chip off your hands, let me know $


Ill post an updated pic soon. 
I dont have any red roadster chips just a set of green with gold eagle


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh yeah, just zoomed in on it see its a Dayton chip. I'll still take it if you got it.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Heres what I have left homies. Babyblue chips are sold


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

*two wing ko'$*

Hit me up 952-688-8131


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

75HouseofGlass said:


> Hit me up 952-688-8131


Text sent bro


----------



## j57bird (Feb 27, 2013)

WoW----I am looking for Road STAR 3 winged fluted right side knokoff chrome- if you go it or what complete set do you have for roadstar wheels.


----------



## j57bird (Feb 27, 2013)

Need 1 --RoadStar 3 winged fluted right side. ----------------- Or what you got as a set for roadstar


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

j57bird said:


> View attachment 613061
> Need 1 --RoadStar 3 winged fluted right side. ----------------- Or what you got as a set for roadstar


I dont have nothing for roadster/roadstar just Dayton k/os bro. Hit up Roadstar Robinson he probably has what you need.


----------



## bigdog73 (Nov 12, 2008)

Price for the three wing k offs


----------



## miguels64 (Mar 4, 2013)

do you have black dayton decals or white if so are they porcelan or plastic? would prefer black porcelan but will settle for plastic in either color thanks.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Limited81g (Jan 7, 2011)

Need a set of 2 wing with white chip any help??


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Limited81g said:


> Need a set of 2 wing with white chip any help??


Srry I only have what you see right now. I have one single 2bar sharkin but it is smooth top. 

Sale pending on fluted square tip 3bars


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

How much for 4 gold dayton hexs


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

rider1Vlife said:


> How much for 4 gold dayton hexs


Pm sent


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

How much for 4 of these Chevy two prong knock offs shipped to Plant City, FL 33566?









My china knock off busted the first time I went to take the wheel off.


----------



## solojoel (Apr 11, 2011)

got any 14'' rims?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Fluted 3bars *SOLD* to the homie Ibarra. Thanks bro


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

solojoel said:


> got any 14'' rims?


No rims srry brotha


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


>


Bump


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

what old school direct bolt ons do you have? any cross spoke or tru ray/ tru spoke looking rims? even knockoff do you have cross lace?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

GALLO 59 said:


> what old school direct bolt ons do you have? any cross spoke or tru ray/ tru spoke looking rims? even knockoff do you have cross lace?


I have a set of all gold 14x7 roadster bolt ons (4x100) and a couple of NOS sets of pre-stamped 15in daytons and zeniths. Thats all i have for wheels right now.


----------



## jl13513 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Bump


If the gold dayton hexes are stil for sale how much shipped to 98118


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

jl13513 said:


> If the gold dayton hexes are stil for sale how much shipped to 98118


Pm sent


----------



## dignityaz (Jul 29, 2008)

any roadstar spinners


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

dignityaz said:


> any roadstar spinners


No sorry bro sold them all


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Gold hexes to 48180 i have chrome ones to go if i get those


----------



## Z28 Rider (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone no where i can get a set of 24'' knockoff hub adaptors and a set of diamond bullets


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Bump


Yup chrome


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Z28 Rider said:


> Anyone no where i can get a set of 24'' knockoff hub adaptors and a set of diamond bullets


Otd dayton?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Have any 8 sided domes? As in 8 sided where the tool goes? Used or new dont care aslong as the threads are good


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

baggedout81 said:


> Have any 8 sided domes? As in 8 sided where the tool goes? Used or new dont care aslong as the threads are good


No 8 sided domes bro sorry. Just 10 sided


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok thanks,just trin to get anothe set of these "night glows" goin


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Z28 Rider said:


> Anyone no where i can get a set of 24'' knockoff hub adaptors and a set of diamond bullets


I have 5 real dayton diamond knockoffs. Not sure if they will fit a 24 though


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

baggedout81 said:


> Ok thanks,just trin to get anothe set of these "night glows" goin


I remember seeing your thread about those. Ill keep an eye out


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wicked Wayz said:


> I remember seeing your thread about those. Ill keep an eye out


Thanks chief,i gota hold of a set of 10 sided joints.Cut the dome of em,just not enought surace are to screw the top parts on for the knock off parts


----------



## Mark707 (Jan 25, 2013)

How much for chrome diamond bullets shipped to 40356?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Mark707 said:


> How much for chrome diamond bullets shipped to 40356?


Pm sent


----------



## Fox (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you still have these I need 4 and how much for all 4 13x7 rims


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Fox said:


> Do you still have these I need 4 and how much for all 4 13x7 rims


I only have one single 2bar sharkfin. It is the one in the pic. Brand new. $45 shipped


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

How much for the gold hex and the 3way gold ko set of 4


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

U have white dayton chips?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Lowrider_Mike said:


> U have white dayton chips?


Nope srry jus some misc used chips.. $50 for all 4.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

4 used 1 new. All except the new one have marks from the tool and all have scratches on them due to poor shipping, even the new one has scratches. Threads are all good.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


>


$370 shipped


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

Have you sold the gold DAYTON hex?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

genuinechevy said:


> Have you sold the gold DAYTON hex?


They are still available. Pm sent


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT
Set of 5 New gold domes $500 + shipping


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

$260 shipped who wants these??



Wicked Wayz said:


> 4 used 1 new. All except the new one have marks from the tool and all have scratches on them due to poor shipping, even the new one has scratches. Threads are all good.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

I have 3 new mclean 2.25 plastic chips if any one wants them.. $30 shipped


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> I have 3 new mclean 2.25 plastic chips if any one wants them.. $30 shipped


$15 shipped


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> I have 3 new mclean 2.25 plastic chips if any one wants them.. $30 shipped


***SOLD***


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Have these like new 13x7 100 spoke all gold galaxy wire wheels for sale local. They come with 2bar gold sharkfin knockoffs that hold wheel chips and cornell buffed whitewalls with good tread. No adapters. Located in Colorado Springs, Colorado. $1250


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Thursday bump!


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Money sent


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

dirty dan said:


> Money sent


On the way. Thanks bro


----------



## HAMOSIDE (Sep 3, 2009)

Do you have the Dayton dog ear set, and how much shipped to Kali ( chrome)


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

HAMOSIDE said:


> Do you have the Dayton dog ear set, and how much shipped to Kali ( chrome)


No dog ears bro sorry.. I only have one single 2 bar chrome sharkfin (left side)


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Nope srry jus some misc used chips.. $50 for all 4.


***SOLD***


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

8 ball wheel chip how much??


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Up on3 said:


> 8 ball wheel chip how much??


PM sent:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Sunday night bump


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Wicked!


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Wicked!


Whats up Ed:wave:
How you been homie?


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

what is the size chips I need for straight bar zenith style k/o's


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Heres what I have left homies. Babyblue chips are sold


how much for 4 chevy bow tie chis


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

have any old school Zenith adaptors? The splined ones?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Airborne said:


> have any old school Zenith adaptors? The splined ones?


No sorry bro. I dont have anything Zenith related at the moment


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

Need three way spinners chrome to 39402


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump


:wave::thumbsup:




lamont said:


> Need three way spinners chrome to 39402


Pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> 4 used 1 new. All except the new one have marks from the tool and all have scratches on them due to poor shipping, even the new one has scratches. Threads are all good.


$220 shipped


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I still need 2 right side Dayton chrome 3 bars. Exactly like these pictured. Let me know.


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Got the emblems to day thanks fast shipping.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Wicked Wayz said:


> No sorry bro. I dont have anything Zenith related at the moment


keep me in mind homie. I'll be in NM in about a year and have Fam up around your neck of the woods. Could save on shipping


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

you have any hammers and dayton wire wheel cleaner? lmk, thanks


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Airborne said:


> keep me in mind homie. I'll be in NM in about a year and have Fam up around your neck of the woods. Could save on shipping


Will do bro. Ill be getting to the Zenith stuff once all the Dayton stuff has cleared out. Ill keep u updated


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

64 For Life said:


> you have any hammers and dayton wire wheel cleaner? lmk, thanks


No hammers or dayton wire wheel cleaner but i know who has some. Pm mei you would like the info


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

eight1eightstyle said:


> T
> T
> T


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Set of 4 new 2.25 chevy gear chips. $50 Shipped (Blemishes)


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Masterpiece emblems 2.25 Plastic. $40 Shipped


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

you have any chrome 2 bar straight preferably a lefty that is cut for a chip ?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

mashingbumper said:


> you have any chrome 2 bar straight preferably a lefty that is cut for a chip ?


Srry bro fresh out of 2bar straights.. I will let u know if i come across anymore


----------



## sp1293060 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm looking for roadstar adapter series 1 let me know if you have any thanks


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Srry bro fresh out of 2bar straights.. I will let u know if i come across anymore


it's kew thanks though yea lmk if you come across one


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Looking for 2 way hex zenith chrome knock off for right side passenger. Pm me if you have one like this:


----------



## HAMOSIDE (Sep 3, 2009)

Do you have dog ears (set)


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


>


Bump


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you have 2 bar straights with Lincoln chips in all chrome?


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

I'm looking for 2r side 3 short prong Dayton LMK


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

genuinechevy said:


> I'm looking for 2r side 3 short prong Dayton LMK


Pm sent


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

special_k said:


> Do you have 2 bar straights with Lincoln chips in all chrome?


Sorry bro no 2bar straights or lincoln chips


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

U got 3 wing knock offs


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

low81regal said:


> U got 3 wing knock offs


Just this set $350 shipped


----------



## jpkash (May 5, 2013)

Do you have any gold daytons or any gold knock offs?


----------



## jpkash (May 5, 2013)

do you have any Dayton 20" rims?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Pm sent..


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Do you have any 25th anniversary Dayton knock offs


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

do you have all gold supremes? lol


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

johnnie65 said:


> Do you have any 25th anniversary Dayton knock offs


Nope sorry bro just what you see in the last pic I posted


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> do you have all gold supremes? lol


Lol no.. Not yet haha. Once I clear some of this stuff out we'll talk somemore


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

ANY ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE DAYTONS?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry guys no rims right now


----------



## supa (May 20, 2013)

I have a set












$550.00


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

NEED A RH SERIES3 LOCK


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Supa you should make a thread they look clean. Regals only mobb I dont have what you need srry


----------



## cisco62 (Feb 28, 2009)

Do u have any more knock offs??


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Just these. $420 shipped ( if gifted through PayPal or add enough to cover fees).
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## cisco62 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok thank u. Looking for some roadsters knock offs.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

REGALS ONLY MOBB said:


> NEED A RH SERIES3 LOCK


I got one hmu


----------



## cisco62 (Feb 28, 2009)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I got one hmu


Got any pictures of them


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

cisco62 said:


> Ok thank u. Looking for some roadsters knock offs.



Are looking for 1, 2 or whole set?


----------



## cisco62 (Feb 28, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> Are looking for 1, 2 or whole set?


2 and maybe be a set.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What kind of k/o? 2 wing? 3 wing? Hex? Chrome? Gold


----------



## cisco62 (Feb 28, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> What kind of k/o? 2 wing? 3 wing? Hex? Chrome? Gold


2 wing in gold, what do u have??


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

Looking for a tool that I have seen on line that has some sort of cheater bar that can be used to tighten my knock off's? Has any seen one for sale?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

See 2nd to last page for contact info. Just placed an order myself

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/286475-knock-off-tool-remover-dayton-style.html


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking for a set of Dayton black flags...


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a nos set of black flags. $250


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Just these. $420 shipped ( if gifted through PayPal or add enough to cover fees).


These are sold


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm looking for 2 14x7 standard 100 spoke


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Wassup homie, i have china smooth bullet k.o. that look like the old dayton style bullets and the tool i have for them dont exactly fit snug and was wondering if you know if dayton still makes them? The tool is a 16 spline tool and is kinda loose fitting and was hoping the dayton one fits better but that if they make em still. I don't know how to post pics on here or else i would but, i hope with the description i gave ya, you'd know which ones I'm talking about.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Looking to clear out. Most if not ALL knockoffs are new. Here's the catch.. Most dont have complete sets so here they are waiting for you!:thumbsup:
> Ive got chips that range from luxor,roadster,roadstar, chevy, ect.. I even have old stock of NEW Roadster/Roadstar Knockoffs! Need Dayton? Got them too..
> *RIGHT NOW IM TAKING A LIST FROM EVERYONE SO THAT I DO NOT HAVE TO MAKE MULTIPLE TRIPS TO MY SECRET STORAGE
> IF YOU SEE SOMETHING YOU NEED OR WOULD LIKE, JUST ASK.
> ...


How much for the 3 wing gold dayton smooth tops at the bottom of pic 
to 54403?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

This is an old thread. Everything has been sold already except one set, sorry.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

This is the only set I have right now. $700 shipped if gifted through PayPal or add enough for the fees.















[/QUOTE]


----------

